# Signal Magazine



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

I just came across a box which I put away about 20 years ago containing 57 issues of the Signal Magazine dating from the late sixties, if anyone is interested in receiving these, please contact me on PM so I can post them on to their address. 

Thanks


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

My magazines have found a good home.


----------

